# new tune thingy feature



## Gruntilda (Feb 27, 2018)

Has anyone checked this out yet?  I am curious about it but since it is for "friends that are nearby" I am assuming that means in the same house?  Or perhaps it is doabel in the same town?


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 27, 2018)

It plays a song and the other's device hears it and adds you as friends. So you would have to be in the same room. I can't do it because for some reason I can't add my sister at all from any of the possible ways.


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 27, 2018)

I have tried it and it works but we both have Android I don't know if that matters..


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 27, 2018)

I don't know why it won't work because we were friends for a while and then it just unfriended us. And we both have android devices.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 27, 2018)

Is your friendlist full?


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 27, 2018)

No, I am still able to add friends and she is also. I emailed the address listed on Google Play and they said that I should put in a thing in the game. I got 100 bells for my time... no further responses or reselution.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 27, 2018)

Wow savage "100 bells"! I wouldn't know a solution either but that sucks! If your nintendo account is linked to your game and hers to her game, maybe delete the app and reinstalling it, could fix the issue?


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 28, 2018)

Does it have something to do with her not having a nintendo account possibly?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 2, 2018)

I haven't tried it as nobody I know IRL really plays it *cry* but it seems like a cute fun feature if you go somewhere where there's a lot of potential new friends to be added instead of just having to pop in everyone's code.


----------

